# Fixer life



## Grandpa Ron (Jul 20, 2020)

My  4x5 film developing goes in spurts. Since I need a half gallon of each material to process a batch, it is weeks or months between darkroom activities. 

As a result I have switched to a mixing a fresh batch I of developer each time. The stop bath has an indicator when it is exhausted but how do you know when the fixer is exhausted?

If I switch to a liquid fixer I could mix a fresh batch as I go but is it necessary?


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 20, 2020)

This will give you an idea about storage times.

https://imaging.kodakalaris.com/sites/prod/files/files/product-categories/e103cf.pdf


----------



## Mike Drone (Jul 20, 2020)

I was under the impression that fixer lasted years.  A way to check fixer is to take a piece of any film and stick it in the solution, the film should go clear in a few seconds.  If the film stays the same, it's time to change. =]


----------

